# biting fur off



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi there! I need some advise: my Zorba sometime bites off fur from his front paw (one at the time), and I cannot find anything strange, or different on the skin which would signal infection or something alike. When he did it last time, I took him to his vet, and she was confused. We ended up just waiting for the fur to grow back again. 

Now he did it again on the other paw. I am wondering what it could be. According to what I have searched on the net, it might be some kind of allergy, but how do I find out exactly? 

Has any one had same experience? Could it be his stress from our frequent traveling? He is a great traveler, not car-sick at all, but he (we) changes three homes all the time, and this I cannot prevent. He seams happy in all our houses, but still, he is a poodle, and very, very sensitive. 

Your thoughts will be very appreciated. Wish all good weekend!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Could it be an allergy? Our Lab occasionally licked and licked his front paws, fortunately not to the point of removing the hair, but our vet thought it might be an allergy. He also had frequent ear infections that the vet attributed to allergy. We switched him to a grain-free kibble, and now to a raw diet, and both the licking and the ear infections have stopped.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

That is what I thought first, but Zorba is on grain free Orijen, additionally raw meet, so I don't know what I could change in his diet. I am giving him gradually more meet and less kibble but I wonder if I am missing something like vitamins, minerals, or something else. I give him every other day salmon oil or well-coat oil. His fur looks healthy but not very shiny though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've read that dogs can be allergic to specific meat proteins--beef, chicken, etc.--as well as grains, but I don't know any more than that about it, so I'm afraid I'm not much help. Perhaps another forum member can help.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

In older dogs it sometimes indicates they have arthritis and it relieves the pain to pull on the fur with their teeth, but he's too young for that. Has the vet looked really, really closely for evidence of some kind of inflammation or pest? It could just be a habit though too, like humans biting their nails.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Zorba is just one year old, and he doesn't do it all the time, but once in a while. Yes, his vet has looked closely and there was nothing on,or under the skin. He did it three times till now and each time after walk through grass, forest, and dry leaves. When I ketch him biting his hair and tell him "no", he stops doing it, which tells me that it is not itching. 

Well, the vet also mentioned chicken or beef allergy ... And he would not eat fish at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

My mom's poodle is allergic to grass so every time she walks on grass she licks her paws. You could try those little booties when you walk through fields or in woods etc or try bathing the feet after such excursions. You might want to try journaling when it happens it might help you pin it down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

P2alix said:


> My mom's poodle is allergic to grass so every time she walks on grass she
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry, I sent it unfinished. Yes, it's good idea, I will journal it and see what is common each time he does it. Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am having problems with Misha itching. I think it is either an allergy or too low of fat in her food. I have decided to take her to Dr. Dodds and have an allergy panel done. I am also going to have her run the liver tests for Misha. May be worth it to look into something similar in your country.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Certain meats are "hot "and contribute to heat and dampness in body, which comes out though ear infection, hot spot, red rashy groin, and red paws. Often it can be just enough to make the dog on the edge of irritation and an outside force causes the rest (shaving, too strong shampoo, no conditioner, eating something like wheat or cat food, and pollen and dirt in grass)
Chicken is # 1 hot meat and often over fed. It totally depends on what your dog is used to and I would need pic of symptoms to be able to better guess between just heat and actual sensitivity to certain protein. Keep in mind all allergy, sensitivity, etc stem from immune being low. Body is overreacting to perceived threat and you see the side effect (red itchy, swollen etc). Best thing is to remove cause and try to boost immune/health of pet (supplements and avoiding unnecessary drug/chemicals that tax immune). I carried Orijen in my store for years and decided to switch most my clients to acana the (provincial or limited ingredient line) because of lower protein. A lot of dogs were itchy or gassy on Orijen.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, ItzaClip, here I am sending two photos of Zorba's paw. It makes sense about different meat, but his paw is not red, and it doesn't look like it is hot-spot. I am really puzzled.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I need a better pic that's not so washed out. Also I can't quite tell which end is what... Is he due for groom soon? Need pads cleaned out so you can spread toes and pic those too. Bottom and top. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Zorba has appointment with his groomer August 16th. Will tell her to shave his paws, although by the time the hair will have grown back. It already is growing. This is the best photo I can attach, I think. Thank you anyway, will try to take photo before the hair is back, but the skin is totally clean and normal. 

My impression is that he bites his hair off after walk through grass and dry leaves. Maybe dust irritates him? Will observe more. Thank you so much.


----------

